# Sata Kabel Unterschiede?



## Shizophrenic (19. Juli 2011)

Kurze Frage gibt es da Unterschiede von den Kabeln her? 
Hab noch ein (serial ata e209329) Kabel rumliegen und wollte wissen ob sich das von nem sata2 Kabel unterscheidet?
Hab auch noch ein SATA Kabel von meinem e-SATA Port am frontgehäuse. (also normales Kabel, vorne im Gehäuse esata Port) ist das jetzt ein normales sata2 Kabel oder ein spezielles esata Kabel?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Juli 2011)

eS ATA ist normalerweise ein besonderes Kabel, die restlichen Kabel sind gleich. S ATA 2.0 Kabel unterscheiden sich vom Vorgänger eigendlich nur durch den Metallclip


----------



## Shizophrenic (20. Juli 2011)

Dankeschön, jetzt bin ich ein Stück schlauer^^


----------

